# Red Lump on stomach?



## Amber2011 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hi There,

Out of nowhere we noticed this red bump/lump/growth on Amber's stomach. It's about 5mm in size and doesn't appear to be growing. It's very soft, sort of like an extra nipple.

It's been there for about a month. I read somewhere that it could be a sort of a tumor that usually disappears within 4-8 weeks called Histiocytoma

Can anyone confirm?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There's a good chance its a histiocytoma, and will go away on its on, but I normally have a vet check anything on my dogs that I'm unsure of.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

Our pup has had a hystiocytoma on the side of his jowl, and one on his foot near his paw pad. The both sort of resembled skin tags that humans get. Though I was fairly certain they were hystiocytoma, I still had the vet check to be sure - better safe than sorry. 

In our boys case, they fell off in around 6-8 weeks. Our vet told us they typically appear on dogs under 2 years of age.

Let us know what the vet concludes if you do take your girl in for a check.


----------

